# [SOLVED][vzw] s3 odin keeps force closing



## sixohtew (Jun 14, 2011)

[solved] used other system.img and it worked fine. please delete post

every time i try to run odin to root my s3, windows tells me "odin has stopped working" and blah blah blah i cant run it. has anybody had these issues? on this comp im running windows 7 and i tried wine and odin on my comp with linux and nothing will open on it. all i want is root, and i cant get it to run. odin opens with no problem yet as soon as i click start it force closes. please someone help me


----------



## jucytec (Dec 29, 2011)

sixohtew said:


> every time i try to run odin to root my s3, windows tells me "odin has stopped working" and blah blah blah i cant run it. has anybody had these issues? on this comp im running windows 7 and i tried wine and odin on my comp with linux and nothing will open on it. all i want is root, and i cant get it to run. odin opens with no problem yet as soon as i click start it force closes. please someone help me


Format Hard Disk























did you install the updated samsung drivers?


----------



## sixohtew (Jun 14, 2011)

Ya, all drivers are installed. It worked with the factory images but not with the rooted version. I was trying the stock rooted rom. I'm going to try later with the debloated version when I get home. Hopefully it works cause I need me some root

Sent from my SCH-I535 using RootzWiki


----------

